# Wanted: Swiss made Unitas 6497



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*Wanted: Swiss made Unitas 6497*


View Advert


Hi lads, I need a pocket watch, a manual wound watch or just a movement , it doesn't matter - it will be used for a homage project that I will build for myself.

Thanks in advance.

Dimitar




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

12/08/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

